# 2 Channel Amp help.



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I would like to add a 2 channel amp to power two polk Tsi 400s,for stereo listening,mostly cds. I am looking at tha Harman Kardon 3490. I like the power rating of 2x 120w, the 2 sub outputs and the built in dac. However I am concerned that it is made in China. Any other recamendations in the $500 range. This is an awesome site. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

With a budget of $500 you're pretty much restricted to made in China products. What's your objection to them?


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

If you would consider a used product you can get into a very nice Adcom for under $500. There is a GFA-5500 for about $450 listed on eBay right now.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Also a Linn LK85 at @299 right now. It will likely go for more but even at twice that a steal. There are often really good values in used amps.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

There are a lot of very good products that are made in China, and even if you did find something that was not made in China, more than likely most of the parts used to assemble it probably were. Pretty much everything from any manufacturer you can think of have products made in China with a few of their higher end lines still made in their country of origin.

I'd suggest not worrying too much about where it was made but how it performs.

For two channel I'd suggest:
Outlaw RR2150 (Designed in USA, made in China), a little over budget.
Emotiva XPA-200 (Made in China), right on budget.
Acurus A250 (Made in USA) used but slightly below budget.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. Living in eastern Canada,I have to factor in shipping and return shipping if product needs repair or replace (under warranty). Best Buy has stood behind there products that I have purchased in the past.That is another reason I am drawn to HK 3490 in which they sell. At my price point if most amp makers use China or there parts I guess that concern is moot. I do like the gear out of Emotiva and have looked at the Outlaw RR2150 ( cool retro look) If I bought used and it failed, my awesome wife does not share my love of audio gear.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Your initial phrasing garnered you mostly inappropriate recommendations, as they are specifically stereo _amplifiers_. The HK device you are considering is a stereo receiver with a built-in DAC. As such, the Outlaw is the only alternative you've been given (assuming you only need a USB DAC), but it's a great one. I don't own any Outlaw gear, but the company does have an admirable focus - that product not only looks retro, but I bet it's more reliable and has better build quality than the HK (but I'm not knocking the latter). You are correct to consider 'Made in China' a moot point at that price point. 

I did notice two things on Music Direct's web listing for the RR2150. The first made me laugh - the $700.00 price was slashed to $699.00 (oh good, that dollar makes all the difference:rofl2; the other is less amusing - "This product can only be shipped to US addresses." I wonder if that applies to all sellers (Amazon links directly to Outlaw Direct, which also excludes Canada). Your choices are pretty slim, maybe even maximally slim. That HK 3490 has a very rich feature set for the money.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

You could check out Grant Fidelity. They have a nice selection of products. Best of all for you is that they're based in Canada.

You other dwellers of the "Great White North" may want to check out Grant Fidelity.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks to all who responded with great advice. The local availability, price and features of the HK 3490 won out. I am listening to it now. Already notice an improvement in all aspects, deeper bass increased clarity. So far so good.


----------

